# αφ' εαυτού (~ής, ~ών)



## Themis (May 20, 2018)

Τι ήθελα να ανοίξω λεξικό; Ενώ ανέκαθεν χρησιμοποιούσα αμέριμνος το «αφ’ εαυτού» με τη σημασία «από μόνος του», τα λεξικά με προβλημάτισαν. Σημαίνει, λένε, «εκούσια, αυτοπροαίρετα, με τη θέλησή του» – μια σημασία που αγνοούσα. Δηλαδή λάθος το χρησιμοποιούσα (και θα ορκιζόμουνα ότι έβλεπα να το χρησιμοποιούν άλλοι) τόσο καιρό; Είναι βέβαια κατανοητό ότι το «από μόνος του» μπορεί εύκολα να καλύψει το «εκούσια», αλλά το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει.

Κατά το ΛΚΝ: *3.* σε λόγια σύνταξη χωρίς άρθρο ύστερα από πρόθεση ή επίρρημα, σε ΦΡ και εκφράσεις: _αφ’ εαυτού_ και γενική αδύνατου τύπου προσωπικής αντωνυμίας: _Ήρθαν αφ’ εαυτού τους,_ με δική τους πρωτοβουλία, χωρίς κανείς να τους καλέσει. Είναι φανερό ότι το ΛΚΝ φυγομαχεί, αφού δεν ορίζει το «αφ’ εαυτού» από μόνο του, αλλά μόνο στην έκφραση «αφ’ εαυτού _του_». Η εντύπωση που αφήνει είναι όμως ότι πρόκειται για τη μοναδική κοινή χρήση του «αφ’ εαυτού».

Κατά το ΛΝΕΓ: (ι) *αφ' εαυτού (του | της)* από µόνος του, µε τη θέληση του, χωρίς πίεση: _το έκανε αφ' εαυτού της- κανείς δεν την παρακίνησε_ ΣΥΝ. οικειοθελώς, εκούσια. Μόνο το «αφ’ εαυτού _του_» είναι λοιπόν άξιο μνημόνευσης σε λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής. Σκέτο «αφ’ εαυτού» δεν υπάρχει.

Έρευνα, επομένως, για τη ρίζα του κακού. Από Δημητράκου άρξασθαι: κ. νεώτ. *αφ’ εαυτού, αφ’ εαυτών* εκ μέρους του, μόνος του, εκ μέρους των, άνευ παρακινήσεως, προτροπής άλλου: Θουκ. 5.60 _οι μεν ταύτα ειπόντες των Αργείων αφ’ εαυτών και ου του πλήθους κελεύσαντος είπον_. [...] 4) νεώτ. μετά προθέσ. εν επιρρημ. σημ., οίον μετά της από: _κανείς δεν τον προσεκάλεσεν, ήλθεν αφ’ εαυτού_ [...]. Εδώ επιτέλους έχουμε το «αφ’ εαυτού» μόνο του και η σημασία, ακόμα και στη νέα ελληνική, είναι «εκούσια, με δική του πρωτοβουλία». Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι το λεξικό της αρχαίας του Μοντανάρι αφήνει τον δρόμο ελεύθερο όταν αναφέρεται στο ίδιο ακριβώς χωρίο του Θουκυδίδη: _σε ιδιαίτερες εκφράσεις:_ [...] _αφ’ εαυτού ή -ών_ από μόνος του ΘΟΥΚ. 5.60.1, ΞΕΝ. _Απομν._ 2.10.3.

Για να μη μακρηγορούμε, ας απονείμουμε και τα δέοντα εύσημα. Στο Χρηστικό: *αφ’ εαυτού / αφεαυτού (μου/του/της)* & θηλ. αφ’ εαυτής / αφεαυτής (επίσ.) *1.* από μόνος μου/του/της: _Η κατάσταση ~ής δεν είναι άσχημη_. *2.* με δική μου/σου ... βούληση: _~ού μου και αυτοθέλητα. Ξεστομίζω κάτι ~ού μου. Ενεργεί/αποφασίζει ~ού του. Πβ. αυτόβουλα_. Ομολογώ πάντως ότι παραδείγματα της δεύτερης σημασίας σε ζωντανό λόγο δεν έχω αντιληφθεί ποτέ (ή δεν τα έχει καταγράψει ο εγκέφαλός μου, ποιος ξέρει).

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα βρω κατανόηση από τους συλλεξιλόγους. Τους φαίνεται φυσική σε ζωντανό λόγο η σημασία «αυτόβουλα»; Τους είναι οικεία η έκφραση "αφ' εαυτού _του_"; Έχουν κι αυτοί, όπως εγώ, σαν κύρια ή μοναδική χρήση το σκέτο "αφ' εαυτού", με κύρια ή μοναδική σημασία το «από μόνος του»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2018)

Themis said:


> Τι ήθελα να ανοίξω λεξικό; Ενώ ανέκαθεν χρησιμοποιούσα αμέριμνος το «αφ’ εαυτού» με τη σημασία «από μόνος του», τα λεξικά με προβλημάτισαν. Σημαίνει, λένε, «εκούσια, αυτοπροαίρετα, με τη θέλησή του» – μια σημασία που αγνοούσα.... Είναι βέβαια κατανοητό ότι το «από μόνος του» μπορεί εύκολα να καλύψει το «εκούσια», αλλά το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει.



— Εσύ, δόκτορα, πώς το καταλαβαίνεις το «αφ' εαυτού»;
— «Από μόνος του», όπως το λέει ο Θέμης.
— Και τα συνώνυμα;
— Όταν κάνει κάτι κάποιος από μόνος του, σίγουρα δεν το κάνει ακούσια, άρα εκούσια. Και αυτοπροαίρετα.
— Και με τη θέλησή του;
— Αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο επειδή κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει κάτι μόνος του αλλά αθέλητα. Όμως γι' αυτό λέμε «από» μόνος του. Υπάρχει μια αίσθηση κατεύθυνσης και σκοπιμότητας σε ετούτο το «από» που αποκλείει το αθέλητο.
— Κι εκείνο με _το «από μόνος του» που μπορεί εύκολα να καλύψει το «εκούσια», αλλά το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει_;
— Δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που η αντιστοιχία δυο όρων δεν είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντη...
— Γνώμη σου...
— Γνώμη μου, βέβαια.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2018)

Themis said:


> Στο Χρηστικό: *αφ’ εαυτού / αφεαυτού (μου/του/της)* & θηλ. αφ’ εαυτής / αφεαυτής (επίσ.) *1.* από μόνος μου/του/της: _Η κατάσταση ~ής δεν είναι άσχημη_. *2.* με δική μου/σου ... βούληση: _~ού μου και αυτοθέλητα. Ξεστομίζω κάτι ~ού μου. Ενεργεί/αποφασίζει ~ού του. Πβ. αυτόβουλα_. Ομολογώ πάντως ότι παραδείγματα της δεύτερης σημασίας σε ζωντανό λόγο δεν έχω αντιληφθεί ποτέ (ή δεν τα έχει καταγράψει ο εγκέφαλός μου, ποιος ξέρει).


Για μένα η 2η σημασία είναι με τεράστια διαφορά η βασική που αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ. Ιδίως και με τον χρωματισμό τού «με δική του/της πρωτοβουλία». Για τη 1η σημασία θα την καταλάβαινα, αν την συνάνταγα, απ' τα συμφραζόμενα — και θα 'λεγα από μέσα μου: «ααα, "καθαυτή" εννοεί» (επειδή έτσι θα την έλεγα εγώ).



Themis said:


> 1.Τους φαίνεται φυσική σε ζωντανό λόγο η σημασία «αυτόβουλα»;
> 2. Τους είναι οικεία η έκφραση "αφ' εαυτού _του_";
> 3. Έχουν κι αυτοί, όπως εγώ, σαν κύρια ή μοναδική χρήση το σκέτο "αφ' εαυτού", με κύρια ή μοναδική σημασία το «από μόνος του»;


1. Ναι, φυσικά, εννοείται!
2. Ναι, απόλυτα.
3. Όχι, ακόμη και για τη σημασία "από μόνος του" θα κοτσάρω ένα «του» από πίσω για σιγουριά.


----------



## pontios (May 21, 2018)

Το σκέφτηκα και στα Αγγλικά (δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό σε τίποτα - και αν ισχύει στα Ελληνικά): 

*αφ’ εαυτού / αφεαυτού (μου/του/της) & θηλ. αφ’ εαυτής / αφεαυτής (επίσ.) 1. από μόνος μου/του/της: Η κατάσταση ~ής δεν είναι άσχημη. *
The situation "in and of itself"/"in itself" is not bad = the situation "viewed in isolation" (when you strip it away from all else - or the other way around) is not bad = the situation viewed "independently" (i.e., viewed as a separate/stand-alone entity) is not bad.

*2. Ξεστομίζω κάτι ~ού μου. Ενεργεί/αποφασίζει ~ού του. Πβ. αυτόβουλα*
I blurt out something, unprompted. (i.e., I'm blurting it out without any prompting/without any outside influences/independently - I'm singly responsible for blurting this "something" out).
Acting alone/off your my own bat (i.e., "unprompted" - and for reasons best known to me), I blurt something out.
This "utterance/blurt" could have been involuntary - it's not necessarily a voluntary action - as somebody could have stepped on your toe. You're solely responsible for the blurt/sudden utterance - even if it's involuntary (but then again, the outside influence could be someone stepping on you your toe - so let's change it to you stubbed your toe).

...το τι τρέχει στα Ελληνικά, είναι δική σας υπόθεση. ;)


----------



## pontios (May 21, 2018)

... that should read "off my own bat" (5th line from bottom) ... and stepping on your toe (2nd line from bottom).

the key words, I think, are you're acting or viewed as acting "in isolation", "independently" and "autonomously" - i.e. free from the influence of others - but I'm not sure if this (necessarily) means that you are acting "voluntarily".
So I'm (tentatively) making this distinction.


αυτόβουλα»;
3. Έχουν κι αυτοί, όπως εγώ, σαν κύρια ή μοναδική χρήση το σκέτο "αφ' εαυτού", με κύρια ή μοναδική σημασία το «από μόνος του»;

Νομίζω όλοι συμφωνούμε, εδώ. 
αυτόβουλα» = autonomously.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2018)

Για να προσθέσω μια απόδοση.

Το ρήμα έχει αφ' εαυτού πλήρη σημασία. (εδώ), από μόνο του (in its own right)

Το «αφεαυτού μου» δεν ανήκει στο ενεργητικό λεξιλόγιό μου και υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν ανήκει ούτε στο παθητικό μου.


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2018)

Πλουραλισμός λοιπόν. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν χρήσεις όπως στο παράδειγμα του Νίκελ, όχι για κάποιον που έκανε κάτι "αφ' εαυτού του" ή παρακινούμενος από άλλον (μια περίπτωση που ούτως ή άλλως μου ήταν άγνωστη). Επίσης, βλέπω σημασιολογικές αποχρώσεις στην πράξη ανάμεσα στα: ο καθαυτό Χ / ο Χ καθαυτόν / ο Χ αφ' εαυτού. Ας επινοήσω ένα παράδειγμα:

-- Οι καθαυτό αριστοκράτες αποτελούν διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα (= οι κυρίως αριστοκράτες, οι βέροι, όχι οι μισοαριστοκράτες, οι ψευτοαριστοκράτες και εν γένει οι αμφίβολης αριστοκρατικότητας)
-- Οι αριστοκράτες καθαυτούς αποτελούν διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα (= οι αριστοκράτες μόνο και μόνο με αυτή τους την ιδιότητα, μόνο επειδή είναι αριστοκράτες, χωρίς να χρειάζεται οποιοδήποτε άλλο προσδιοριστικό στοιχείο όπως π.χ. η περιουσία)
-- Οι αριστοκράτες αποτελούν αφ' εαυτών διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα (= από μόνοι τους, χωρίς να υπάρχει ή να χρειάζεται πρόσμιξη άλλης κοινωνικής ομάδας, χωρίς να συνεκτιμώνται όμορες ή εξαρτώμενες κοινωνικές ομάδες)

Η διάκριση ίσως να φαίνεται υπερβολική ή όχι αρκετά σαφής, αλλά σάμπως τι μας προκύπτει με τα: itself / in itself / by itself / of itself;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2018)

Από τα τρία παραδείγματα που προτείνεις, Θέμη, καταρχήν δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ το δεύτερο (που άλλωστε δεν είναι καν δόκιμο σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ). Θα το ξεκίναγα πάλι με «Οι καθαυτό αριστοκράτες...» όπως στο πρώτο. Δεν μπορώ να δω τη διάκριση που θέλεις να δώσεις με εκείνο το «καθαυτούς» (που, επιπλέον, με ανατριχιάζει. Λιγουλάκι.)

Το τρίτο παράδειγμα θα το άφηνα αν με έπειθε ο συγγραφέας του (αλλά πιθανότατα όχι). Εδώ έχω δύο ενστάσεις. Η πρώτη βρίσκεται στην κάπως στραμπουληγμένη (για τ' αφτιά μου) διατύπωση και η δεύτερη είναι ουσιαστική: Το «αφ' εαυτών» με οδηγεί σε μια κοινωνία ολιγαρχική όπου κάποιοι αυτοδιορίζονται μόνοι τους (ή με κάποια διαδικασία) αριστοκράτες. Δεν υπάρχουν ανώτατοι άρχοντες που απονέμουν τίτλους. Κι εδώ, ένα «καθαυτό αριστοκράτες» έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα το σκοπούμενο νόημα.


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2018)

Δόκτορα, να εξηγηθώ. Δεν θέλω να δώσω καμία διάκριση ούτε υπάρχει κάποιο σκοπούμενο νόημα. Απλώς έβαλα (κατ' ανάγκην βεβιασμένα) τους τρεις τύπους στην ίδια πρόταση για να έχουμε μια ένδειξη κατά πόσον είναι εναλλάξιμοι. Όπως και να δούμε το πράγμα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν πολυείναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2018)

Μα το κατάλαβα... :)

(Όμως ξανακοιτάζω τις παρεμβάσεις μου εδώ και δεν θα τις έλεγες up to the point ως προς την αρχική τοποθέτηση...  ).


----------



## hellex (Aug 5, 2018)

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα βρω κατανόηση από τους συλλεξιλόγους. Τους φαίνεται φυσική σε ζωντανό λόγο η σημασία «αυτόβουλα»; Τους είναι οικεία η έκφραση "αφ' εαυτού του"; Έχουν κι αυτοί, όπως εγώ, σαν κύρια ή μοναδική χρήση το σκέτο "αφ' εαυτού", με κύρια ή μοναδική σημασία το «από μόνος του»;



Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθήσει το σχόλιό μου αλλά επειδή στην πράξη, πολλά πράγματα που κάνουμε “αφ’ εαυτού” ενδέχεται να μην είναι αποτέλεσμα μόνο τής βούλησής μας αλλά και των μέσων και της δύναμης που διαθέτουμε, ή να μην είναι καν της βούλησής μας πχ. "Ο εργάτης μας αφ’ εαυτού τόχτισε", "Η μητέρα μας, η κατακαημένη χήρα, αφ' εαυτής μάς μεγάλωσε", και επειδή κάτι που κάνω από μόνος μου, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το κάνω με τα μέσα και τις δυνάμεις που διαθέτω όχι σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά ή τις ιδιότητές μου, το “Οι αριστοκράτες αποτελούν αφ' εαυτών διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα” δε θα το χρησιμοποιούσα με την έννοια ότι με τις δικές του δυνάμεις, και τα δικά του μέσα, μόνο επειδή το θέλει ο ίδιος ή δεν το θέλει, αριστοκράτης δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάποιος αλλά θα πρέπει να έχει συγγενική σχέση με αριστοκράτη για να είναι αριστοκράτης. 

Επίσης, το “Οι αριστοκράτες καθαυτούς αποτελούν διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα” το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως “οι αριστοκράτες, οι ίδιοι και όχι σε σχέση με κάποιους άλλους, αποτελούν διακριτό κοινωνικό στρώμα” και δεν βλέπω κάποιο νόημα.


----------



## Soulseller (Jun 23, 2020)

Καλησπέρα, παραθέτω απόσπασμα από απόφαση του Αρείου Πάγου:
«_Ωστόσο δεν είναι αφ' εαυτής άκυρη ή ακυρωτέα η σύμβαση που καταρτίστηκε με βάση όρο της διακήρυξης _...»

Σημειώνω ότι χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στη νομική ορολογία με την έννοια του «από μόνος, -η, -ο του» συνήθως όταν γίνεται αναφορά στην εγκυρότητα πράξης, σύμβασης, απόφασης κλπ.

Ομολογώ ότι την πρώτη έννοια του thread δεν την είχα ξανασυναντήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2020)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες, Soulseller. 

Η σημασία που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι εκείνη που ξέρω κι εγώ, μάλλον από νομικά κείμενα (χωρίς να ειδικεύομαι). Θα την αποδίδαμε «in itself», «in its own right»;



nickel said:


> Για να προσθέσω μια απόδοση.
> 
> Το ρήμα έχει αφ' εαυτού πλήρη σημασία. (εδώ), από μόνο του (in its own right).


----------

